# Donna our soon to be foster child



## Harlie2Ginger

We are taking Donna in as a foster child. She is currently recovering from her spaying surgery. My niece works for the hospital as a dog walker. She tells me Donna is a very sweet child. Donna was noisy when she was in an area separated from everyone while recovering. She has been moved in the area with the other dogs and is quiet and happy.

We have been through the spaying recovery a couple of times and our current pup Ginger was a foster child.

Fun and exciting weeks ahead. We plan on taking both children to SLO Goldens in the Park.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

That's great you're fostering Donna, any pictures you'd like to share with us?

Have fun at SLO Goldens in the Park.


----------



## Harlie2Ginger

*Donna is actually Dona*

She responds well if you put emphasis on the n. She is still learning to understand English, she was trained in Spanish. She is doing well after her stay in the hospital for her spaying. The T shirt is to keep her from licking the stitches.


----------



## Harlie2Ginger

Oh, she has some ear treatment on.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

She look's like a happy doggie, well the 1st pic not so much, but she has had a couple of rough days. Guess I wouldn't be REAL happy either.


----------



## dborgers

> _My niece works for the hospital as a dog walker. She tells me Donna is a very sweet child. Donna was noisy when she was in an area separated from everyone while recovering. She has been moved in the area with the other dogs and is quiet and happy._


Sounds like a girl with a lot of love for others in her heart


----------



## JeanieBeth

Harlie2Ginger said:


> She responds well if you put emphasis on the n. She is still learning to understand English, she was trained in Spanish. She is doing well after her stay in the hospital for her spaying. The T shirt is to keep her from licking the stitches.


Hi Harlie2Ginger! A big hug and welcome to our forum!! Ginger looks a sweet as can be! Bilingual along with sweet makes for a special girl! How old do they think she is? She looks to be in good shape, bless her heart.
Thank you for sharing your love and fostering! It's one of the best things we've done as a family. I think Rookie is working his magic from Heaven. Hope things work out! ??
Jeanie, Brie and Dancer

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Rookie's Dad said:


> She look's like a happy doggie, well the 1st pic not so much, but she has had a couple of rough days. Guess I wouldn't be REAL happy either.


She has the sweetest face! Her eyes remind me of Cuddy's. What a beautiful girl she is!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

She's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Harlie2Ginger

Dona is 3 and Ginger is 12 1/2. They get along just fine. Ginger can hardly wait for Dona to recover and play with her.


----------



## Max's Dad

Dona looks very sweet. Looking forward to meeting you, Dona and Ginger at Goldens in the Park!


----------



## dborgers

Thank you for opening your home to Dona and offering to foster her. Bless you all


----------



## Claire's Friend

I had to stop by Dan and Amy's house with some food and meds for Dona. She had only been there a couple hours but acted like it had been her home forever. Ginger was so sweet to her, they look like sisters. She's a very happy girl, it made my heart sing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Dona is beautiful, thank you for opening your heart and home to her.


----------



## dborgers

How is the lovely Dona doing today?


----------



## Harlie2Ginger

We go to see the vet today. maybe we get the stitches from the spaying out today. I will give a more complete update this evening.


----------



## Harlie2Ginger

Dona feels much better now. She got her staples / stitches, from the spaying, taken out this morning and she does not need any more ear medicine. She is so happy to not have to sleep with the cone anymore. I am trying to find out about her vaccination history. That is the only thing that is preventing me from taking her out in public. 

She is a very quick student and just needs encouragement to get things correct. She still responds faster to commands in Spanish and she is learning English.


----------



## dborgers

Cone free!! Yeah!  You guys are so kind to foster her


----------



## Claire's Friend

New pics from today. She is starting to get a waist !!


----------



## dborgers

Dona has 'sweetie' written all over her face


----------



## Harlie2Ginger

*Dona discovers her toy*

This is the first time we have seen her play with her toy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures, looks like Dona has settled in, is relaxed and enjoying herself.


----------



## dborgers

Dona, you look so cute. Especially turning the tables on a shark LOL 

I hear you're in for a fun weekend where you'll meet a lot of other goldens and eat yummy treats


----------



## OutWest

She's so cute! It's wonderful to see her become playful.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Has anyone heard from Rick and Kitty?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Just returned from a difficult last visit with my Father, his time is very short and spending time with him was very special for my Sisters and myself.

On a lighter note, we have decided to go ahead and adopt Dona! Kitty spent the day with Dan, Pam and Dona, they went to Goldens In the Park, met Susan Marie and had a great time. We will drive down this Saturday, meet with Susan Marie, stay over night with Dan and Pam, and bring Dona home on Sunday. 

There is more to the story however, not only did Susan Marie find us a rescue GR, but my Sister, Carol found us a puppy form a top breeder in Mich. We were 1st in line for the puppy, and I could have brought her home on the plane, so it was a tough choice. The Mich. breeder helped us find Rookie and Carol has two of her dogs. But in the end, we wanted to give Dona a forever home, and the best life she could ever have. We are happy about it and really look forward to meeting her and getting to know her. Pictures to follow in a few days, and Spanish lessons are on the list.


----------



## dborgers

I'm sorry to hear about your dad, Rick, but, from my own experience, glad you've been able to spend time with him.

How wonderful you're going to adopt Dona  She looks like an absolute sweetheart! Looking forward to pics and stories to come. And I wouldn't worry about vocabulary. She'll pick up English in no time at all, if she hasn't already.


----------



## jennretz

Congratulations on adopting Dona!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm very sorry to hear about your dad, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. 

Congratulations on your adoption of Dona, that's so exciting. Very happy for you. 

I hope Dona brings you many years of joy, love, and happiness.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*Dona won, but don't you just love them!*

Thought you might like to see why it was a difficult choice between Dona and a puppy.  Wish I could have sent one to Cuddy's Mom, Karen.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Congrats on your adoption of Dona


----------



## Goldens R Great

Rookie's Dad - Congrats on your adoption of Dona! That is wonderful! She looks like a real sweetie. 

Also, I'm very sorry about your dad...


----------



## *Laura*

Rookie's Dad .....congratulations on your adoption of Dona. I'm so happy that you are welcoming this beautiful girl into your home. She will have the most wonderful life with you and your wife. She looks like a darling


----------



## Karen519

*Rookie's Dad*

A HUGE CONGRATULATIONS, Rookie's Dad, on your adoption of Dona!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Rookie's Dad*



Rookie's Dad said:


> Just returned from a difficult last visit with my Father, his time is very short and spending time with him was very special for my Sisters and myself.
> 
> On a lighter note, we have decided to go ahead and adopt Dona! Kitty spent the day with Dan, Pam and Dona, they went to Goldens In the Park, met Susan Marie and had a great time. We will drive down this Saturday, meet with Susan Marie, stay over night with Dan and Pam, and bring Dona home on Sunday.
> 
> There is more to the story however, not only did Susan Marie find us a rescue GR, but my Sister, Carol found us a puppy form a top breeder in Mich. We were 1st in line for the puppy, and I could have brought her home on the plane, so it was a tough choice. The Mich. breeder helped us find Rookie and Carol has two of her dogs. But in the end, we wanted to give Dona a forever home, and the best life she could ever have. We are happy about it and really look forward to meeting her and getting to know her. Pictures to follow in a few days, and Spanish lessons are on the list.


Rookie's Dad

I am glad that you were able to spend time with your father!
Can't wait to hear about Dona when you guys return and it's so nice you got to meet Susan Marie and that your sister Carol is getting a puppy!


----------



## Harlie2Ginger

*Dona meets Rookie's Dad*

Here is a photo of their first meeting.


----------



## Harlie2Ginger

*Last of my Dona posts*

Rick and Kitty just before leaving with Dona. Dona has a fun new life to look forward too. We will miss her and we know she is going to a wonderful home filled with Love.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Dona is beautiful!

Rick and Kitty look really happy!

Wishing them all many years of love and happiness.


----------



## dborgers

Harlie2Ginger said:


> Rick and Kitty just before leaving with Dona. Dona has a fun new life to look forward too. We will miss her and we know she is going to a wonderful home filled with Love.


Thank you for the pictures!! Everyone looks VERY happy.  

How neat is it you are friends with Rick and Kitty? Most of the time fosters never see a golden again. It's really neat you all are friends. Bet there will be playdates in the future. 

That little girl hit the jackpot having you for a foster family and Rick and Kitty as her forever home. This is very heartwarming even through the vastness of cyberspace.


----------



## dborgers

Dona looks starry eyed. Rick is beaming. Happy happy!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Not even close to the same dog we rescued less than a month ago. Dan and Pam did a WONDERFUL job with her. What a fairy tale ending !!


----------



## dborgers

> Dan and Pam did a WONDERFUL job with her. What a fairy tale ending !!


Fairy tale ending for Dona thanks to Fairy Godpeople who made her fairy tale ending possible 






















for Dan, Pam, and Susan Marie.  MARAVILLOSO!!! (Wonderful!!!)


----------



## dborgers

And, goes without saying (but I had to anyway ) Rick and Kitty for taking a leap of faith and adopting Dona. 

Will she be renamed 'Donna' or something else or will you keep her name?


----------



## JeanieBeth

Harlie2Ginger said:


> Here is a photo of their first meeting.


You two!! Crying tears of joy!! Rick~it's so wonderful to see your smile back and look at Dona's smile and stance! I believe she knows. Rookster must have told her all about you and Kitty. Doing the happy dance!! Dancer and Brie said to tell you "Rolf!" "Well done, you've rescued each other!!" Please give precious and beautiful Dona an ear rub and nose kisses from her Biggest Fan Jeanie. I'm so HAPPY for you guys!! ???☝☝☝

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Claire's Friend said:


> Not even close to the same dog we rescued less than a month ago. Dan and Pam did a WONDERFUL job with her. What a fairy tale ending !!


As a foster Momma, I say Hip Hip Hooray to Dan and Pam!! I know you must miss her. Thank you both. This is what it's all about!!
Well done!!! ??????

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

You're killing me over here. I'm literally crying over how gosh darned HAPPY you look!! And that's not even the right word. You're beaming!!!! And look at Lady D's face! She's in Heaven! And Kitty. I'm just overwhelmed here, guys! I'm so proud of you guys for opening your heart to another daughter. I can't wait to meet her!! More pics, please!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Um. Her in the shirt? STOP. IT. !!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieandBailey

Love this!! ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Rick and Kitty*

Congratulations to the new parents, Rick and Kitty.
Dona is beaming, too!
Couldn't be happier for you and GOD BLESS the FOSTER PARENTS!
It wouldn't have been possible without you!


----------



## tine434

Oh that's just so precious!! I have to say he looks SO HAPPY in the pics with her  yay for the fosters, adopters, and the sweet girl

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*Congratulations!!!!*

A BIG DAY for Dona!! Danny, Jane, Rudy, Katie, and Ollie sent Dona a Welcome Home gift package! She says "Thanks a lot, I'm in doggie heaven, I'm not too sure about the life vest, but Dad say's I'll have to wear it in the boat." She has a new toy for each day of the week, plus treats; could it possibly be any better!  Thank you very much--that was so kind of you both.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

What a great gift from Danny and his family. 

I hope you and your wife have many happy years to come with this beautiful girl. 
So very happy for you, love seeing the smiles on your faces.


----------



## Claire's Friend

That sure does look like Doggie Heaven !!


----------



## dborgers

Rookie's Dad said:


> A BIG DAY for Dona!! Danny, Jane, Rudy, Katie, and Ollie sent Dona a Welcome Home gift package! She says "Thanks a lot, I'm in doggie heaven, I'm not too sure about the life vest, but Dad say's I'll have to wear it in the boat." She has a new toy for each day of the week, plus treats; could it possibly be any better!  Thank you very much--that was so kind of you both.


The life vest must be good luck ... she's already catching fish!! LOL 

We, like everyone else here, are just thrilled you adopted Dona. She hit the jackpot, and I suspect you and Kitty feel the same about her


----------



## wjane

Boy oh boy, everybody hit the jackpot here! What a beautiful girl going to a beautiful family and home!


----------



## Karen519

*Aw-ww*



dborgers said:


> The life vest must be good luck ... she's already catching fish!! LOL
> 
> We, like everyone else here, are just thrilled you adopted Dona. She hit the jackpot, and I suspect you and Kitty feel the same about her


AW-WWW!!!

What a sweet gift from Danny and the family!!
Rick: You'll have to put a pool in!


----------



## JeanieBeth

Rookie's Dad said:


> A BIG DAY for Dona!! Danny, Jane, Rudy, Katie, and Ollie sent Dona a Welcome Home gift package! She says "Thanks a lot, I'm in doggie heaven, I'm not too sure about the life vest, but Dad say's I'll have to wear it in the boat." She has a new toy for each day of the week, plus treats; could it possibly be any better!  Thank you very much--that was so kind of you both.


That is so nice!! What a great keepsake! Rick and Kitty I'm so doggon happy for you both! Dona truly is a real beauty! Love the way you're spoiling her..???
There's nothing better than a golden to make your home feel complete. Dona, you're the icing on the cake! Give Dona big ear rubs from Jeanie!! ?????

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Dear Danny - YOU ARE AMAZING! That's all. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## california gold

I don't know who is luckier. You or Dona. She is a beautiful girl and now belongs to a beautiful family!! Congratulations to all of you.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Danny, you are a star! Rookie'sdad, Dona is just so adoroable!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*Dona 2 Nikki*

We are back from the 1st. trip to Happy Camp, that's where the cabin is (it's not an institution, really). So, Dona has a new name, NIKKI! We needed to change it, because every time I said Dona, it came out different and she didn't know what her name was. So, I think I can remember Nikki, let's hope so anyway.

Results of the 1st. trip: we found out she likes to chase things, doesn't seem to matter what it is, if it moves, she's after it. Thought we lost her a couple of times, I was just ready to start looking for her in the truck, when there she was, beside me. Never had that problem with Rookie, guess we will need some training, the dog too. Other than that, she did fine, barked at friends that came over for a visit, but then laid on her back for a tummy rub, some watch dog. Look's like she has lost a few more lbs., down to about 73+/-, oh, she also just hates water as the pic.'s show.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Oh you had me going there for a minute about hating the water


----------



## Karen519

*Nikki*



Rookie's Dad said:


> We are back from the 1st. trip to Happy Camp, that's where the cabin is (it's not an institution, really). So, Dona has a new name, NIKKI! We needed to change it, because every time I said Dona, it came out different and she didn't know what her name was. So, I think I can remember Nikki, let's hope so anyway.
> 
> Results of the 1st. trip: we found out she likes to chase things, doesn't seem to matter what it is, if it moves, she's after it. Thought we lost her a couple of times, I was just ready to start looking for her in the truck, when there she was, beside me. Never had that problem with Rookie, guess we will need some training, the dog too. Other than that, she did fine, barked at friends that came over for a visit, but then laid on her back for a tummy rub, some watch dog. Look's like she has lost a few more lbs., down to about 73+/-, oh, she also just hates water as the pic.'s show.


Rick: I love the Name of Nikki-it suits her. Gorgeous pictures of herand yes, it really looks like she dislikes water! So glad that she didn't get lost!! My heart was in my mouth before you said she was right beside you!!


----------



## dborgers

Nikki looks great, Rick, and so happy looking out over the water. She knows she's in Dog Heaven. Heartwarming to see. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BajaOklahoma

Our Rogue (a Lab/Collie mix that was dumped at the lake, at 4 mo old) also loves to chase things. Her recall off leash is not 100%, but "leave it" works much better.
A couple of months ago, she alerted to something and took off before I could say anything. As soon as I yelled "Rogue, leave it," she did a quick 180 and came back to me. And this has been her pattern.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

BajaOklahoma said:


> Our Rogue (a Lab/Collie mix that was dumped at the lake, at 4 mo old) also loves to chase things. Her recall off leash is not 100%, but "leave it" works much better.
> A couple of months ago, she alerted to something and took off before I could say anything. As soon as I yelled "Rogue, leave it," she did a quick 180 and came back to me. And this has been her pattern.


Humm, that's a possibility, now all I have to do is teach her to "Leave it!"


----------



## Tennyson

What a great story. You all look so doggone happy.
Glad you changed her name to Nikki. I had a miserable old aunt affectionately known as Donna Dewars.
Nikki fits her much better


----------



## OutWest

That is one happy Nikki dog. Water and things to chase. . And love and food.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Yep. Hater of water, for sure! Love the new name. Love the pics. Hope you're staying busy with everything that's going on. She's a lucky dog! I'm sure the Rookster has given you his approval of his new sis!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Rookie's Dad said:


> We are back from the 1st. trip to Happy Camp, that's where the cabin is (it's not an institution, really). So, Dona has a new name, NIKKI! We needed to change it, because every time I said Dona, it came out different and she didn't know what her name was. So, I think I can remember Nikki, let's hope so anyway.
> 
> Results of the 1st. trip: we found out she likes to chase things, doesn't seem to matter what it is, if it moves, she's after it. Thought we lost her a couple of times, I was just ready to start looking for her in the truck, when there she was, beside me. Never had that problem with Rookie, guess we will need some training, the dog too. Other than that, she did fine, barked at friends that came over for a visit, but then laid on her back for a tummy rub, some watch dog. Look's like she has lost a few more lbs., down to about 73+/-, oh, she also just hates water as the pic.'s show.


Oh man does she hate the water. Oh yes Nikki, I love your name! It suits you well. Listen up little girl~you gotta go easy on your mom and dad! No more taking off! Brie did that too and it about stopped my heart. You've got a great forever home and how about Happy Camp!! Great times. So happy to FINALLY hear back from you guys! I missed you! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

In the two pics where Nikki's looking at the water, she looks as though she's saying to herself "WOW, it's beautiful!! Am I in dog heaven or what?"


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*Swim Time!*

I wanted to put in a couple more pic.'s in to further entice Susan Marie to come up for a visit and a swim with her fur babies.


----------



## Max's Dad

Nikki looks so happy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Beautiful pictures, Nikki looks great and so happy.


----------



## dborgers

Yep, dog heaven


----------



## Cuddysmom

Precious!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Nikki*



Rookie's Dad said:


> I wanted to put in a couple more pic.'s in to further entice Susan Marie to come up for a visit and a swim with her fur babies.


Rick

Keep the pics of Nikki coming-can't get enough. Hope Susan Marie and her fur babies will visit!


----------



## Harlie2Ginger

Looks like Nikki has a very new happy home life, with lots to do at both houses. Wonder what she will think of the snow this winter.


----------



## Karen519

*Harlie2Ginger*

You were wonderful to foster her. God Bless you.
Yes, I wonder how Nikki will like the snow!


----------



## Cuddysmom

She'll be a snow bunny for sure!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*A good week*

Just a short update, Nikki got her dog tag from the county this week, so now she is officially "NIKKI". And today, she got her microchip and name tag with phone #'s and address. I took her over to one of the local pet food stores that has a vet clinic each Sunday, they microchip for $10 which includes lifetime registration at "FoundAnimals.org", it's a great deal. Also got a good vet check this week, so as they say, it's all good.


----------



## OutWest

Rookie's Dad said:


> Just a short update, Nikki got her dog tag from the county this week, so now she is officially "NIKKI". And today, she got her microchip and name tag with phone #'s and address. I took her over to one of the local pet food stores that has a vet clinic each Sunday, they microchip for $10 which includes lifetime registration at "FoundAnimals.org", it's a great deal. Also got a good vet check this week, so as they say, it's all good.


And Nikki looks "all happy."


----------



## dborgers

Woo hoo!! Chip? Tags officially making her "Nikki" 

Love the pic. A wet golden is a happy golden


----------



## Karen519

*Nikki*

The name Nikki suits her! Love that picture of her.
I agree that a wet Golden, is a happy Golden!


----------



## Cuddysmom

A clean bill? YES!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wonderful update and great picture of Nikki.

She looks very happy!


----------



## Claire's Friend

New life. new name, new tags...life is good for the special girl !!!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Hi All, I've been thinking I should start a new thread "Dona2Nikki" or maybe "Rookie2Nikki" so I can give updates on how she is doing. I'm not sure where the post should go, any ideas?


----------



## Karen519

*rOOKIE'S DAD*

ROOKIE'S DAD

I think this forum, the rescue forum, is where it should go.
Make sure you put a link to the new topic "Dona2Nikki" or maybe "Rookie2Nikki" here, so people can find it!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Karen519 said:


> ROOKIE'S DAD
> 
> I think this forum, the rescue forum, is where it should go.
> Make sure you put a link to the new topic "Dona2Nikki" or maybe "Rookie2Nikki" here, so people can find it!


Ok, I'll start it in the rescue forum, but I'm not sure what you mean by "link", is that the "Permalink" I see in the top right corner of your post or something else? How is the best way to link the two threads? Thx.


----------



## hubbub

Rookie's Dad said:


> Ok, I'll start it in the rescue forum, but I'm not sure what you mean by "link", is that the "Permalink" I see in the top right corner of your post or something else? How is the best way to link the two threads? Thx.


Yes, you can use the "permalink" you see in the top right corner. 

If it was me, I'd grab the permalink from the initial post in this thread and include it in the first post in the new thread (in whatever subforum you decide on). Something like, here's her background <LINK>. Isn't their another thread about Donna being fostered too? You could include that link too. 

Then, take the permalink from the NEW thread and post in this thread directing people to the new thread. New thread for a new life <LINK> or something to that effect.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Nikki has a new thread, Rookie2Nikki aka Dona, it's in the rescue forum, I figured she should have one of her own with her new Mom and Dad. There are some updates and some new pic.'s


----------



## JeanieBeth

Rookie's Dad said:


> Nikki has a new thread, Rookie2Nikki aka Dona, it's in the rescue forum, I figured she should have one of her own with her new Mom and Dad. There are some updates and some new pic.'s


Yea! A happy new beginning! ????


----------



## dborgers

*LINK TO NIKKI'S (Dona) NEW THREAD:*

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...escue-forum/311297-rookie2nikki-aka-dona.html


----------

